# Animals rescuing other animals...amazing friendships



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

So sweet! :love2:


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

So beautiful


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

OMG, so beautiful! Brought tears to my eyes. ❤

Thank you so much for sharing these amazing videos PB!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Me too TT. It's so very touching and wondrous. Animal behavior is already so fascinating as it is but this adds a huge, whole new dimension and makes for some serious food for thought in how we, as the human race treat animals. We could take some lessons in empathy from those creatures that people always thought lacked empathy. It is apparent they do not.


----------

